# A new resourceful website for medstudents : www.medpreponline.com



## danny

MedPrepOnline.Com

An exciting new resource for med students is here. Unlike ANY OTHER WEBSITE for medical students, MedPrepOnline covers topics you deal with IN CLASS AND IN THE CLINIC in depth and with clarity so you don't have to stress over topics that are hard to understand. Loaded with original mnemonics and predigested information that easy to grasp MedPrepOnline is quickly becoming the ULTIMATE resource for med students. And best of all it's FREE!

Currently in it's early growth phase, we're looking for readers and feedback on our articles and resources. We hope that eventually MedPrepOnine will grow to become a valuable resource for med students WORLDWIDE!

So join in the information REVOLUTION and help us out! www.MedPrepOnline.com


Note to admins: If you find this in violation of your terms, please kindly forgive my intrusion and go ahead with removing or deleting, whatever that is needed to be done with this post...

Thanks


----------



## anticholinesterase

I can't access it?. Is it dead or blocked by my server?


----------



## MastahRiz

The site is working for me.


----------



## anticholinesterase

Duh..I guess its the great firewall in China.


----------



## Fareeha

its good


----------



## waqarhassanpk

*Ok leme check. Will let you know guyz. See if its useful for Pakistani students *

Its ok. I mean its better to have Kaplan than this.


----------



## dr.a

thaaaaaaaaanx man.


----------



## ayesha_

nice site ! good stuff.


----------



## Guest

It is really amazing site. I really impressed by it. There is really good information in it and the main thing is that it is relative and very useful to everyone. I really highly obliged to be here and appreciated with it.


----------



## pooja194

amazing website.. thanks a lot. its really ideal for quick reading.


----------

